# Roach Diet



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

Good evening!

I have been doing alot of research on these Dubia roaches in preperation for my colony...

I cant find a definate answer to what I should feed them?!

Cat food pellets? Could someone post an example :2thumb:
Oats? 

And then the fresh fruit and veg 2-3 times a weeks

I have bought water crystals to provide also...

Cheers

Alister


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

It's in my sticky 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides.html#post3115526


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

Yer thats helpful I was reading it earlier...
So in a colony with all size roaches should it be ground up cat food? No oats or fish food??

Will this sort of thing be good? 

Cookies enabled/disabled page

Alister


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

That didnt work I had selected a dry mix cat food....


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I just use the whole pellets, but you can easily whizz em through a blender to make a powder 

All you need is any dry pellet with 30% protein  I use co-op own brand


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Troy (Mar 15, 2008)

Allister, try : Bug grub,crushed weetabix(or cheaper brand) bran flakes,porridge oats, fish food flakes, cat biscuits. Dubias seem to like kellogs corn flakes too..........They're great!!!!!!


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi

I feed mine fish food and they just love veg and apples and pears.


----------



## Troy (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Deborah, mine love fish food and fruit too. At the end of the day they are scavengers, so they will eat a big variety of foods.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

we sell our bug grub for roaches which also includes chick mash, have loads at barking this weekend


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

ok when making ur food the higher the protien the better. dry cat food usually has 30% where dry dog food only has around 20% so cat food better fish flakes also around 44% protien so these are great too but make a mix. i use a high protien chicken feed dry cat food and fish flakes. I blend all of this into a powder and then mix it together. taking all the dif protiens i use im averaging around 38% at a guess.

The secret is get the protien as high as possible and get ur heat on a stat to 95 degrees then ul have the best u can possibly get.

I keep my roaches in a 3 to 1 ratio in a 3x2x2 tub i keep 750 adult females and 250 adult males then once its at this level i start a new tub. i move all the babies once a month into a dif tub this keeps the adults on their own. i now have 5 tubs of adults and working on my 6th as well as a tub with all juvies in prob around 3k of juvies so id say i have around 5.5k adults now breeding producing nice young for me to feed.

If u need help with set ups il be glad to post some pics for u.

Tony


----------

